
What's an SQL query you've written that was hard and/or fun to write? - gleb
https://twitter.com/b0rk/status/1175068822107279362
======
planetzero
This one was fun:

DELETE FROM users;

Not so fun for my employer.

~~~
HenryKissinger
The employer:

DELETE Employee_ID FROM Master.HR.Payroll WHERE Employee_ID = 'planetzero'

